# Max. height of C. albida



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello all. I have two potted _C. albida_'s growing inside a 20 gallon long aquarium, emersed. They are now hitting the top of the glass lid and getting brown tips. The plants are my most vigorous of crypts. I would like to know what is the max height of this plant. Should I begin thinking about moving it to a larger tank? Is so, I must say that I will be hard pressed. I have no other place with such good growing conditions as that tank. Will a ten gallon tank be tall enough?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

You sure that's albida and not balansae? I've never seen them get that big.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I myself cannot be sure as I am still learning how to recognize the different species. But the vendor labeled these as _C. albida's_.
The vendor was http://www.aquaspotworld.com/index.php?session=35d6d869cc9f013203d9ede0ccabbee5


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Do you have pictures of your plants?

It's all I can do to keep albida alive, and never for long. Emersed they did very well for me though.

But, I wasn't using CO2 then and could't grow cordata either, now I am and I can so maybe that's something to do with it.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

This is a pic of it a few months ago. Now it is 1 1/2 times larger. And has fewer basal leaves.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

That certainly looks like albida.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah it sure does. Mine were about 8 inches or so but the leaves tended to double over on themselves.

Submersed they've never done well for me, ever. This is as gradiose as I ever got them:

http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/a/ALB/submersed/


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll see if I can take a picture with a ruler of the plant as it is now. I'll try to post it this week. Thanks.


----------

